# Facial Scars



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

My GSD was recently attacked by my mothers 110lb pitbull, and luckily his only injuries are 4-6 scratches on his nose. But now, they look like they may leave bright white scars. Anything I can do to reduce the visibility and promote fur regrowth?


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

He are the scars.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions, just wanted to say glad he escaped serious physical injury. The hair on the muzzle is so short I'm not sure time would take care of it. Our male 10 months now, was corrected by our female, both gsds. She got him on the cheek and it left a scar about an inch below his eye. Happened when he was about 5months. It is much better now, but still slightly visible.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Actually, I just took another look at him and its not visible at all any more.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

pure Vit. E. capsules - pierce and put on the scars.

My dog, before I got him had been attacked by a JRT and has a scar on the bridge closer to his eyes (he was about 10 months - now 8.5 yrs.). Ironically when I was just 5 yrs old, I was jumped by a Doberman and I also have a scar on my nose near my eye (misc. non-information)

Last summer he was carved up by cat - no scars

I had a spider bite (brown recluse) under my eye that left a huge scar, was able to reduce size by about 50% with Vit. E.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay thanks.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

His is a picture of Sadie after being snatched by my husbands husky mix... 









Here is her now, can't tell at all and I never treated it with anything or vet visit










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You don't need to do anything because the fur will grow back, possibly white or lighter. 

What is your plan to never let your mom's dog (that's a ridiculous size for that type of dog - there is a reason why there are no 100# Chows as an example) near yours ever again? Very glad he's okay.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

K.Creek said:


> His is a picture of Sadie after being snatched by my husbands husky mix...
> 
> View attachment 89938
> 
> ...


AW! Sadie reminds me SO much of my Kai-Kai! :wub:


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> pure Vit. E. capsules - pierce and put on the scars.
> 
> My dog, before I got him had been attacked by a JRT and has a scar on the bridge closer to his eyes (he was about 10 months - now 8.5 yrs.). Ironically when I was just 5 yrs old, I was jumped by a Doberman and I also have a scar on my nose near my eye (misc. non-information)
> 
> ...


what was a brown recluse doing under your eye???????


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Another vote for pure vitamin E, my sister is a esthetician and that's what she recommends. I scar easily and it does make a big difference


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

ugavet2012 said:


> what was a brown recluse doing under your eye???????


Happened while I was sleeping. No t sure if location was lucky (sort of), had a friend who was hospitalized as he was bit in the arm and to be on IV.

The poison started spreading every day over 5 days and my eye swelled almost shut, the bite location was a lump that felt like a thousand cactus needles were in it, Woke up one morning and the lump had turned black and concave, and could see the fang marks...took some meds, swelling went down and tissue healed, but scar about size of a dime or larger...so Vit. e. and is now about the size of pencil eraser.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

It was just miscommunication between her and I. I was told her dogs weren't in the back yard, but she was wrong. I let him out and a few seconds later heard yelping and growling so I ran out back and found Scrappy (mom's pit) latched onto Titan's (my GSD) throat. And my mom came running out and she helped me pry him off of my dog. Luckily the only wounds he had were the scratches on his nose. My GSD has alot of scruff which provides good protection. Plus i had his prong collar on inside out because our neighborhood has alot of stray dogs that are aggressive. This wasn't the first time it's happened. My mom's pit is 9 with arthritis and cataracs so he's really defensive. Plus he attacked and killed another pitbull that latched onto my sisters back and tore all the way down to her ribcage. Ever since then he doesn't trust any other dogs around my family. So I don't blame him. My mother and I just have terrible communication.


----------

